# Re: MS-6577 Ver. 3.1 ***HELP PLEASE!***o/c



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: MS-6577 Ver. 3.1 ***HELP PLEASE!***o/c*

Just a quick question on this post. As I have a Pavilion a309 does the same apply to me? I've been forum and site hunting all day now to find out if its possible to OC it. If its definitely possible, I will give it a go.


----------

